# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  InstallShield! помогите разобраться

## vetal

Первое - есть ли у кого то литература на русском о руководстве по по данному софту. Версий даного софта у меня 2
 - Install Shield for Microsoft Visual C++ 6.0
 - Install Shield 11.5

Второе - у меня приложение  сделаное на джаве, но есть выполняемый файл   с ресширением .cmd который запускается. Но когда я делал в   - Install Shield for Microsoft Visual C++ 6.0 там нужно было указывать exe файл

Третье мне нужно что бы сначала устанавливалась JDK1.6, потом копировался ANT (там папка с уже установленым) и создавались переменные окружение. Как это все сделать?

Помогите кто чем может...

----------

